# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v1.35.06 released.

## mohamed73

*Sigma Software v1.35.06 released.* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Sigma Software v1.35.06 is out!*  Spring always brings lots of new ideas and plans.
We are excited to open a new season that will bring even more new models and features, 
not supported by competitors!
Join the club of professionals!   *MTK Platform Update:*  1. Improved work with phones based on *MT625A/MT6260* CPUs 
via USB cable with some low-performance computers   2. The following MTK models added to the list of supported:  *♦ Azumi K10* (MT6560) *♦ Bmobile Ax610* (MT6572) *♦ Bmobile Qs302, Qs304* *♦ Blu Samba Jr Plus Q52i* (MT625A) *♦ FAB LITE mi-181* (MT625A) *♦ Huawei F361* (MT625A) *♦ Huawei Y511* (MT6572) *♦ Huawei G5161* (MT6253) *♦ KIOTO V19* (MT625A) *♦ M4 Ss1080* (MT6577) *♦ Verykool i126s* (MT625A) *♦ Verykool i300* (MT6223) *♦ Wiko Lubi2* (MT625A)   *New easier way to update Sigma Key or Box*  Added a possibility to update Box or Dongle using Sigma software. 
This and some other novations greatly simplify working with the service software.  
There is no more need to use specific program for device update!  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] perform update procedure:* 
♦ Switch to “Sigma” bookmark in the Sigma software
♦ Press “Update S-Card firmware” and perform update procedure  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hayttobirik

شكرا اخي

----------

